# Blu-Ray audio on PC is just static



## Red_Machine (Oct 27, 2013)

I'm trying to watch my Battlestar Galactica Blu-Rays on my PC, using Cyberlink PowerDVD Ultra HD 7.3 (fully updated).  It plays the audio on the menus fine, and the audio for the Universal logo at the start of every episode, but as soon as the episode itself starts playing I get a loud buzzing noise which is then replaced by static.  The audio commentary track works fine.  I figure it's something to do with my onboard Realtek HD Audio, as it worked fine when I had my X-Fi card installed.  Someone on the Cyberlink forums who had the same problem was told it was due to DTS not being supported by their soundcard, so I tried the cracked Realtek drivers found here but did not have any improvement.  Do I need to go back to my X-Fi or another Creative card I have?  I stopped using it because the drivers were buggy and kept flaking out on me.


----------



## Dent1 (Oct 27, 2013)

Red_Machine said:


> I'm trying to watch my Battlestar Galactica Blu-Rays on my PC, using Cyberlink PowerDVD Ultra HD 7.3 (fully updated).  It plays the audio on the menus fine, and the audio for the Universal logo at the start of every episode, but as soon as the episode itself starts playing I get a loud buzzing noise which is then replaced by static.  The audio commentary track works fine.  I figure it's something to do with my onboard Realtek HD Audio, as it worked fine when I had my X-Fi card installed.  Someone on the Cyberlink forums who had the same problem was told it was due to DTS not being supported by their soundcard, so I tried the cracked Realtek drivers found here but did not have any improvement.  Do I need to go back to my X-Fi or another Creative card I have?  I stopped using it because the drivers were buggy and kept flaking out on me.




Usually happens if the movie player is set to SPDIF or digital out or  HDMI-Audio when you're using an analogue speaker setup.  Make sure SPDIF or digital out or HDMI-Audio out is unselected both in the drivers, the media player's settings and DVD menu setting itself. 

If you don't have a home theatre system you can't use DTS or Dolby Digital. So selecting any of the above mentioned connections won't work and can cause distortion. You need to select PCM or stereo within the DVD menu and the media player if available.

Those cracked realtek driver is to enable encoding of non DTS/DD audio into DTS/DD audio in real-time for games and music.  Blu-ray or DVDs tend to have DD/DTs encoded already on the disc that feature won't work, also you need digital cables and a home theatre system anyways.

PS. If you are using a digital connection and a home theatre system and hearing distortion then its usually a unsupported audio format. But DTS is common so it could be a codec / media player / sound card issue.


----------



## Dent1 (Oct 28, 2013)

No thank you or appreciation or sign of engagement? Took a long time to write that solution.


----------



## SterbenS117 (Apr 20, 2021)

Thanks you post was a life saver.


----------



## DrCR (Apr 20, 2021)

@Dent1, Red_Machine may have moved on, but 7 years on time, Sterben's got your back on appreciation.


----------

